# Codesys Webserver starten



## RobiHerb (23 Februar 2016)

Ich bekomme die Webvisu nicht zum laufen.

Irgendwie muss man auf dem System (Zielsystem hier PC in der Simulation) einen Webserver starten.

Frage: Wie heisst denn diese Server EXE, sie müsste doch bei Codesys dabei sein?

Frage: wie heisst denn das Log File dieses Servers?

Dann wird ein Java Skript gestartet, wie heisst das denn?

Ziemlich einfach das Ganze aber wohl zu einfach, um es in der Hilfe zu erklären.


----------



## HMIman (23 Februar 2016)

Hi RobiHerb,

ich nehme an, Du hast CoDeSys V2.3!?
Hast Du die original Version von 3S oder ein Derivat (WAGO, ...)?
Bei den Derivaten ist nicht immer alles dabei. Könnte also sein, dass der Webserver für den PC fehlt.
Ansonsten findest Di ihn eigentlich unter Programme->CoDeSys->Kommunikation.

Gruß
HMIman


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## RobiHerb (23 Februar 2016)

*Wie heisst der Vogel?*

Schade HMIman, hilft leider nicht weiter. Im aktuellen Fall handelt es sich um Codesys Version 3.5 (neueste Version, gestern geladen).

Ansonsten, ich habe Codesys in mehreren verschiedenen Versionen (2.x und 3.x) auf dem PC und möchte genau den passenden Webserver starten.

Warum so viele Versionen? Weil alle meine Kunden verschiedene Versionen haben und teilweise einfrieren. 

Ich benutze sogar noch zwangsweise V2.1 aus dem Jahr 2002, weil diese CPU eine superspezielle CAN Bus Ankopplung benötigt.


----------



## HMIman (23 Februar 2016)

Aber bei 3.5 ist der Webserver automatisch auf der Control Win  V3.
Wenn Du eine Webvisu anzeigen möchtest, musst Du einfach nur eine Visu als Webvisu deklarieren.


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## HausSPSler (23 Februar 2016)

Hallo,

es handelt sich um CODESYS V3 sonst der Begriff Javascript fehl am Platz.
Bitte die Control Win unten rechts in der Taskleiste starten und auf dieses "reale" SPS einloggen, dann klappt das auch mit wem Webserver.
Webserver und Simulation ist keine gute Idee.

Aufruf der Webseite dann mit http://localhost:8080/webvisu.htm

Grüße


----------



## RobiHerb (23 Februar 2016)

Danke, stand bei mir auf stopped. 

Anscheinend default nach der Neuinstallation des S.P.8.





Trotzdem läuft nicht.

Kann es sein, dass ich als Device den Raspberry PI angegeben habe aber alles aktuell als Simulation auf dem PC laufen lasse?


----------



## HausSPSler (23 Februar 2016)

Hallo,

dann rechtclick auf das SPS im Gerätebaum -> Gerät aktualisieren und dann damit auf deinem PC einloggen.(SPS starten scannen und einloggen und starten)

Der einzige Grund warum es dann immer noch nicht geht wäre: Ein anderes Programm verwendet den Port 8080.
Wenn das der Fall ist bitte in "c:\Program Files (x86)\3S CODESYS\GatewayPLC\CODESYSControl.cfg" den Webserver Port auf 8081 ändern u nd die SPS neu starten dann klappts mit dem Nachbar ;-)

*[CmpWebServer]
WebServerPortNr=8081

*Grüße


----------



## RobiHerb (23 Februar 2016)

HausSPSler schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ... Webserver und Simulation ist keine gute Idee.
> 
> Grüße



Danke Edwin, ich bin halt aktuell im Ausland und habe keine passende Hardware (zum Spielen) hier vor Ort. 

Deshalb ein wenig Trockentraining bis die Kollegen mit dem Schweissen fertig sind.


----------



## HausSPSler (23 Februar 2016)

Hallo RobiHerb,

man hat mit CODESYS V3 auch immer eine passende SoftSPS mit dabei ;-) die man ja sogar über Feldbus zur SPS mit IO's machen kann.
Lässt keinerlei Wünsche offen ;-)
Grüße


----------

